# House Bill 1022



## TexasFats (Sep 25, 2006)

Does anybody know the current status of this piece of legislation? I think that we ought to watch it very carefully. While everybody is busy trashing the NRA over HR2640, are we going to let HR1022 slip through?


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Still only listed as introduced.

http://www.govtrack.us/congress/bill.xpd?bill=h110-1022


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I don't think it is going anywhere...


----------



## Captain Crunch (Jul 4, 2006)

There's an on-line petition running now where you can voice your opposition to H.R. 1022.

No To H.R. 1022


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

it looks like it's running under the radar.
Watch it caredully and write your congress critter.

AFS


----------

